# Sizing on 361 or 451?



## Kevin Leonhardt (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm looking at getting a used 361 or a new 451 and am a bit concerned about the geometry specs on look's site. I've been told that the 361 is the same geometry as the 451 can anyone confirm that. Does anyone know if the specs on the 451 are correct also, because they seem to be a departure from the other look frames (seems to have shorter top tube). I'm trying to decide between a 51 and 53 does anyone have one of these frames they could measure? 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a link to the 451 geometry: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=143


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Kevin Leonhardt said:


> I'm looking at getting a used 361 or a new 451 and am a bit concerned about the geometry specs on look's site. I've been told that the 361 is the same geometry as the 451 can anyone confirm that. Does anyone know if the specs on the 451 are correct also, because they seem to be a departure from the other look frames (seems to have shorter top tube). I'm trying to decide between a 51 and 53 does anyone have one of these frames they could measure?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


51cm

361- top tube 53.4 cm
461- top tube 52.5 cm

53cm

361- top tube- 53.8 cm
461- top tube- 54.0 cm


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*451, not 461*



Dave Hickey said:


> 51cm
> 
> 361- top tube 53.4 cm
> 461- top tube 52.5 cm
> ...



Dave, I think he's interested in the 451, which is the successor to the 361. I don't have the numbers for the 361 handy to check, but the numbers for the 451 is available online at http://www.lookcycle.com. Looks to me that they are identical, the big difference being that the 361 has a non-integrated headset but the 451 has an integrated headset.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

orange_julius said:


> Dave, I think he's interested in the 451, which is the successor to the 361. I don't have the numbers for the 361 handy to check, but the numbers for the 451 is available online at http://www.lookcycle.com. Looks to me that they are identical, the big difference being that the 361 has a non-integrated headset but the 451 has an integrated headset.



Oops...... I should have used my glasses  The 361 numbers are the what I posted above. I got them from an old LOOK catalog. Forget about the 461 numbers.....


----------



## Kevin Leonhardt (Aug 5, 2004)

Guys,

Thanks for the info. I had seen the comp. cyclist web site and their geometry chart is different that the one on the look site. I called both of them and they both believe their own numbers are correct. So, same frame two different specs, who to believe? Anyway I took a leap of faith that look was correct and found a good deal on a 53c 361 and I should know the truth by the end of next week

Kevin


----------

